# What do you think this is?... Moss ID



## dwFISH (Mar 23, 2007)

What do you think. It is a type of moss that I got, and it is growing little spikes up. I would like to find the name of it.








w


----------



## jason311 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: What do you think this is.*

I could be wrong but I don't think that is a aquatic moss.It looks like the moss I have growing in my yard.Where did you get it from?


----------



## dwFISH (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: What do you think this is.*

It is growing in a stream that is on my friends house. I don't if it is aquatic are not, it is growing in about five inches of water. If you ask me it is very cool looking plant, It has been growing in my tank for two months now. but the little spikes started in my tank.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: What do you think this is.*

This is a great thread. Make sure you keep us posted.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: What do you think this is.*

wow
could you take a close picture of the moss structions of the leaf


----------



## dwFISH (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: What do you think this is.*

I took a small piece off,


----------



## jason311 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: What do you think this is.*

I'm not sure what that is now that I see it closer Where do you live?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: What do you think this is.*

The things sticking up from your moss are sporophytes, or fruiting bodies that contain the spores. I didn't think they would happen on moss grown submersed! Maybe, until just before you collected it, your collected moss may have been above water?

I've taken moss from the waterfall in my stream and have that growing fine submerse in a couple of jars inside, so I'm sure yours will grow at least.


----------



## dwFISH (Mar 23, 2007)

My friend is in Mo, around Rolla.

Ed
This moss was in about 5 inches of water when I saw it, and it was growing all over the place, but I only saw it under water, now give or take this stream goes up and down non stop. I did not have the spikes until about 2 weeks ago. I did change my bulbs in my light fixture, I have it in a 20 long with about 5 wpg.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

That moss looks pretty cool! did it spread at all once you planted it? or just stay the same size?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

dwFISH said:


> Ed
> This moss was in about 5 inches of water when I saw it, and it was growing all over the place, but I only saw it under water, now give or take this stream goes up and down non stop. I did not have the spikes until about 2 weeks ago. I did change my bulbs in my light fixture, I have it in a 20 long with about 5 wpg.


I meant from my post that "I didn't think they would happen under water, but obviously they can!" I read what you said about it being under water when it fruited.
That's very good lighting, maybe that had an effect? 
Sporophytes won't form, as far as I can remember from my Plant Biology at uni, until the fertilsation has occurred, but they can take a while to form after fertilisation. Mosses need damp for the male gametes to swim in, but in water I think they would just get carried away. They usually swim on the film of water on mosses. Maybe your moss got fertilised while emerse in the stream, then the water level rose, you collected them and they continued to form their sporophytes while in your tank.

The moss in my stream at home looks just like yours when growing emerse, but when it's submerged it it looks a bit like willow and java moss. I'll try and take some photos tomorrow, but don't have a great camera (or skills to use it!).


----------



## dwFISH (Mar 23, 2007)

Ed
That's cool! I just want to find a name for it.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

its nice to have something new to stick into our aquariums  well not in the case of rasbaoras galaxies...since its at the detriment of the species in its habitat  ok sorry i m off topic :heh:

nice stuff. i ll be watching progress in this thread.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

It is called "dragon ball moss." Apparently, it is just starting to come into popularity in this hobby. Someone on Aquabid sells it. Check it out sometime. He grows it submerged.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I think I seen something similar selling on aquabid as dragon ball moss.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Hardong on aquabid sells it. He has alot of cool things for sale, apparently. Check it out.


----------



## dwFISH (Mar 23, 2007)

ED was right a local graden place, said it was fert already when I pick it up with the spikes coming was just enhanced with my lighting. the spikes will soon fall off, but however the moss will growing in the tank. So that so called dragon moss watch out not as rare as you think, this stuff grows outside in damp places so look for your self. The big thing is to get a ID of the plant. The only way you can do this is to take in to someone. they will need to look at the leafs of the plant.


----------

